# Weekly Competition 2018-45



## Mike Hughey (Nov 6, 2018)

These weekly competitions are sponsored by TheCubicle.us - check them out for all your speedcubing needs.

Each week, a random competitor will be drawn and given a $15 giftcard to TheCubicle.us (winner's prize must be claimed within 30 days).

For the weekly competition, we are accepting results either of two ways:
1. Use http://www.speedsolving.com/competitions/. You will need to log in; please use the same username that you use on speedsolving.com! (You may feel free to use a different password, but use the same username.) Hopefully use of the website to enter your times will be self-explanatory, please post here or email Mats (mats.bergsten 'at' gmail.com) if you have questions.
2. Post here, as usual.

If you have posts in both places, we will give priority to posts within the thread, in case there are difficulties with the website.

We follow the WCA regulations for all events. Here are some things that people often don't know, or are different from the regulations:


For Multi-BLD you can choose how many cubes you are going to do (let me know if 60 scrambles is not enough). If you attempt 5 cubes you must use the first 5 scrambles.
For one-handed and with feet you can use both hands during inspection.
For 3x3x3 Fewest Moves there is a 1 hour time limit. Provide an explanation in the comments describing how you arrived at your solution.
For relay you have 15 seconds of inspection in total, you can use any order to solve the cubes and the rest of the relay-rules should be obvious.
6x6x6 and 7x7x7 will use an average of 5.

Notation and scrambling:

For all events (other than skewb) the Mark2 scrambler will be used.
For 4x4x4 and 5x5x5, a "w" means "Wide" so you turn not just the slice, but also the outer layer.
For 6x6x6 and 7x7x7, a number before the letter indicates the amount of layers to turn like a wide turn. "3U2" would mean "turn the 3 uppermost layers a half turn".
For Megaminx, Pochmann notation will be used.
For Square-1, 2x2x2, and 3x3x3, near-optimal random state scrambles will be used.
For Square1, the newest official scrambler is being used. This adds a slash whenever a slice move is to be applied.
For Clock, a shortened version of the official notation is used.
For Pyraminx, small letters are for the tips
Skewb scrambles are generated using Chen Shuang's scrambler, which uses Fixed Corner Notation.
Kilominx scrambles uses the notation for Megaminx.

This competition starts now and ends Monday/Tuesday nightchange GMT (officially). Automated results will close at the official time, but if you are slightly late, go ahead and post your results here and we will include them at our discretion if we think it's reasonable.


*2x2x2
1. *F U2 R' U R' U2 F U' R2 U
*2. *U R' U F2 U F' U F U2
*3. *R F' U F2 R' U2 R U' R
*4. *F2 U R' U F' U2 R U2 R' U'
*5. *F R' U2 F2 R U' F U R' U'

*3x3x3
1. *U2 F' U' B2 R U2 B L' D B R' B2 L F2 R B2 D2 L' B2 R2 U2
*2. *U' L2 U2 F2 U' B2 D L2 U' L2 B' R2 B' D R' F' R U' F2 R
*3. *U2 F2 U R2 U' B2 D' L2 F2 D L2 R F R U B U B' L2 R F2
*4. *D2 F2 R2 D2 B L2 F L2 R2 U2 B R' D' R' B R2 F2 U2 L U' F
*5. *R B2 L2 D2 B2 F2 L D2 R2 F2 R D' L R2 U' R' B L2 F2 L R2

*4x4x4
1. *B F' Rw Fw' U Fw F2 Rw2 B U Fw Uw' Rw Fw' Rw' U L Rw2 Fw' Uw' U R F2 Uw U B Fw2 Rw' Fw' F' D Rw Uw' Fw2 Rw' R F' Uw2 Fw2 L2
*2. *D L Rw2 R2 B F' Uw2 Rw2 Uw' B R2 Fw' D2 Uw' B Rw' R' U' Rw2 R' D2 L B2 Uw U Fw2 D R2 Uw2 U' Fw' R2 Uw2 B2 D' U L' Rw R U'
*3. *B' D Uw' U2 B U' R' B2 D2 F2 D Uw' U2 L2 Rw R Fw2 F' Rw2 D2 R' D' Rw U2 B2 L2 U' B2 F L B2 U B' D Fw2 L2 R2 D' Rw U2
*4. *L' B D R F Rw' U2 L' D U B2 Fw' D2 R2 B2 Rw2 D L R2 Fw U' F' U' R2 Uw2 U2 Fw Uw' Fw2 L Rw' Uw L2 Rw F Rw U2 B' Rw' Fw2
*5. *F2 L R2 Uw' L2 Fw' D Uw Rw U2 Rw2 Uw2 F L2 Rw' D B' F D2 U L2 Rw2 Fw L' U L2 Rw D' B2 Fw F D2 Rw' F Rw' D Uw2 Rw F2 L

*5x5x5
1. *U' L2 Lw2 D Dw U2 R' D Dw2 U2 Bw2 F Uw2 R Fw' U' B' Bw Fw Rw' Dw L Rw' R' B' Fw F2 L' Rw' B Fw U2 Fw2 L Lw2 Fw U2 B Bw F' Dw2 Uw2 L2 Rw2 R' U' Bw' L2 Lw2 Rw2 D' U Rw R Uw2 U R U2 L' U
*2. *Rw2 B' D Dw L Dw2 Fw D' F2 R F' R2 B' Fw Lw' F' L2 R D B D' Rw' D' Rw' Bw L' Fw2 Dw2 Fw2 F' L U2 R2 D2 L2 Rw2 Fw2 F2 Lw2 D Dw' Uw' F2 L D2 R' Dw' Lw' F Dw' L2 Rw2 D' Dw2 U2 F' L Rw2 F Lw2
*3. *Rw D2 U' Bw2 L B Fw Dw R' Fw U Lw' Dw B Bw' L B F2 R2 Uw' B' Fw' Dw U' B' D' Fw' Lw2 U' Lw2 Dw' Lw Rw2 Bw Dw R2 D Uw2 L' Bw Rw' R Dw2 F Lw2 Rw' R' B F' D2 Lw' Bw L' Rw R' Dw2 R2 U Fw' R2
*4. *D Dw L2 Uw' Lw2 R Dw' Uw U' Fw2 Lw2 Rw B2 Dw Uw2 R' Dw' Uw2 U2 R F2 D' Bw' L' Lw' Bw' Rw U' B Fw2 D' Uw B2 Rw' U Bw2 Lw2 Uw' L' R2 D2 Dw2 Uw L2 Rw' F' Uw Lw Fw2 U B2 Bw2 Fw' F' Uw Rw D2 Fw D' Dw2
*5. *Uw Rw2 Uw2 Bw Fw L' Lw2 B Fw D2 L Lw' Rw Fw' U' L' Rw U2 B U Bw2 D2 Rw2 Dw Uw2 Bw' U' R' Fw2 F Dw Uw' L2 U2 B U' Lw2 D Dw' U2 B' Bw Fw2 F2 D2 Fw Lw2 B2 F U' Bw F2 R U Bw Uw2 Fw2 L' Bw2 Dw2

*6x6x6
1. *L2 2R 2B' D' 3U 3F2 L2 3R 2R D U' L' R' 3U U2 3R B2 3R 2D L' 2L' 2B' F2 3R' 2U' B 3F' 2U' 3R R2 2F2 F' D' 2U' B2 3F2 F' 2L2 3F' F' 2D F 2L' 2F' 2R2 3F' 2R' 2B 2U' U' R2 2D' 2U2 U' 2B' D2 R' 2U 2L' R2 2U' B' 3F 2D' 2F' 2D 2B2 2D' 2R 3F2
*2. *B' U2 3F 2F D' 2D2 2L 2R' D 2L2 2U 2R' 2D2 2U2 U2 L2 2L B2 F' 2U 2F L' R2 3F' 2R U' 2F F' L' F2 L 2B2 U' R D 2L' 2R2 F' 2D 3F2 2L' 3R 2B2 2F2 F' L' 2L' 2F2 U' F' D 3F' U' L2 B L F' 2L2 2U' 3F' 2F 2R' 2D U' 3R 2R' 3U' 2B2 3F2 L2
*3. *R' 2U2 B D2 2U' L2 2L2 3U' 2U 2F' 3R 3U' R B2 D 2R' F2 D 2F 2U' 3R2 B2 F' L2 R2 D2 3R2 2F' D R D2 3R' R 2D' 3U2 2U2 L' 3R2 D' 2D2 2F' F' 3R U2 3F 2F 2D' 2U' 2R2 2D2 2F2 L' D' B 2F 3U' 2L2 2D' U2 2L2 2F' D2 3U 2L R' 3U2 B 2R' 2U' U'
*4. *U L2 3F 2F' D L2 2L2 2R 2D' 2L' 2R2 R D B' U B2 2B F D 2D 2U2 3R 2D L2 2F' U 2F2 2U' L' 3R 2U' 3F' L 3U2 U2 L' 2R2 U L2 2R' 2B' R' U2 L2 D2 L2 3F2 L2 2L2 2U B' L 2R' U' 2F2 F' U2 2B2 3F R' 2F' U 2B2 2D' 2B' 2F' F' L' D 3R
*5. *2B R2 2F2 F2 2L 2U' B2 2B' 3F U2 2B 2L U2 L2 U' R 2U2 L2 R2 B2 3R2 F2 R2 2D2 2U B2 2U' 2B' L D 3U' U2 2R 2D 2F' D' 3U L2 U' 2R' 3U' 2F D' 2U 2L 2F' 2U' B 3R2 2F2 L 2L' 2B' L 3U' B' 2D 2U L 2R' 2B' 3F U 3F 2D2 2F2 U 2R 2B' 3F

*7x7x7
1. *B' 2U' 2L2 3R' U2 B L' 2L2 3U' L' B 3B' 2F F' D' B' 3U' 2U U 2B2 3B2 L2 3R2 2D2 3R R' D 2D2 2F2 2L2 2U' 3L 2R 2U2 B2 D 3F2 D 3B D 3R 2R2 D2 3U 3B2 3R D' 2U B 2B' 3B' D 2L' 3L' 2R2 2D' 3U' 2B' 2L2 R 2D 3D2 B' 2B 3D 2L' 3U 3F 2U' 3R' 3U' 2B2 3R 3B2 3L' 3F' 3D' 2U' 3L2 3D2 2B' 2D 3L' 2R' R' 2F2 2R2 2F2 2D' 2F' 2D2 3D B' 2U U2 R2 3D2 3U' L' F
*2. *2U2 U 3L2 2R2 R' U' 2B' L2 2L2 2R' U2 3B 3U' 3F2 R 2U2 3B2 2F' 3D 3R F2 3U' L' 3R2 3D F' L 3R B2 L' 2D2 3B F 2R2 F' 3L2 3R 3B2 2F 3L' 2D2 3U2 U' 2L2 3R2 R 3B' U' 3F 3R2 3B2 U' R' 2D' L2 2D2 2U U 3L' R2 3F 2D' 3U2 2U' 3R 2D' B 2R' 3F2 R 3B 2D' 3L' 2B D2 2U2 3R' 2U2 2F2 2L' B2 2F' F' L2 2B 3R2 2R F2 D' 2R2 R' B U2 3B' 2F2 U B 2D B' 2R'
*3. *B2 2R' 2D 3D' U 3B' U' 2L' 2F' 3L B 2B' L U2 2F2 2L2 2R 3D2 3R' 2D' L 3L2 3R2 2D 2U U 3B2 D' 3L 2D' B' 3L' 3R' 3B' R' 2B' 2U 2R B 2F F 3R2 B 2B2 R D2 3B' 3R' 3D 2L' 3L' 3D 2B2 3B2 D' 3U' 2U U' B' 3B2 3F2 2U' 2L 3R 2R' 2F' 2R' R2 3D U' 2L2 2R2 2F2 2R' R B' 2B2 3L 2B 3B' 3F' 2R2 2F2 3U' U 3R 3B' F L 2D 3L2 3U 2U' U 3R R2 2U 2L R2 B2
*4. *L' 3F L' 2U 2B' 3U2 U2 3L B 3R 3U L' R2 2D' 2B' 2F2 R2 D' 2B 3B' 2F2 3D2 3R B 2B' 3U 2R' 2D' L2 2F2 F' L' 3R2 3F' D2 3F 2U2 L' 3L' 3R' 3D2 U2 3R 3D' 2U' 2B 2U2 3B D' 2D 3U' 2U' 3R 3B' 2F' 2D2 U2 2F' 2R' 3B2 2L 3U' 3F2 2D2 3U' U' B2 2L2 B2 2B2 3F 2D2 2U' F R' D2 2F2 2D U2 R 2F2 2R2 3U' 2R 3U 2B' 3D2 3L2 2F' 3R 2D2 F2 3U2 3L' 2R D 2D2 R2 D 3D'
*5. *D 3D 2L2 D' U' 2B2 2F2 3L2 2R R' D' B 3B' 2D2 3U L' 3D2 3R2 B2 3F2 L' R2 2B 2R B2 3F' D2 2B 3R D2 F D' F 2L D F2 L 3D 3U2 B2 D' U 3R' B2 F2 3D' 3B2 2F' D' 3B' 2F' R' 2D' 3D2 2U2 2B2 3B 2D 3D2 2B' 3B 2L 2B' 3B' 3F' 2F' 2D' 3D2 2B 3L2 3R' 3B' 2R2 3U' 2B2 2D 2L' 3R 3D' 2R U2 2R2 F2 U2 2L D2 2R B' 2U 3B 2U2 B 3B' 3F' 2F' 2D' 2U F D' 3R'

*2x2x2 Blindfolded
1. *R U' R' U2 R' F U2 F U'
*2. *R U2 R F R' U F U' R2
*3. *R F R' F2 U R' U2 F' R2

*3x3x3 Blindfolded
1. *U' D B2 L D' F2 L2 R U' B L' F2 B2 R U2 D F R2 F' D2 Rw' Uw'
*2. *F2 R2 B D U2 R D' U B2 L' R' D' R F D2 L' U' F2 B Rw' Uw2
*3. *L F' U2 D' B' R' B' U' F2 B D2 B' L' U D' R D' F' L Fw' Uw2

*4x4x4 Blindfolded
1. *Uw' U2 L2 U' L Rw' R D2 Uw2 F D2 F L Rw F' U' F2 Rw Fw Rw R2 U L2 R B2 Fw' L Fw L2 D' F D L2 Fw D Rw2 R2 Fw' F2 Uw
*2. *Uw' U2 Fw U Fw' R Uw2 R' Fw2 L' B2 Uw2 F2 R2 Uw2 U2 L F' L' B2 Fw' D' Fw2 R' B' F D Uw' U2 L' B2 Fw2 D B F' Rw2 F2 R' D Uw
*3. *D R2 Uw F Rw B L2 F2 Rw Fw2 Rw' D R' U2 Fw F2 Uw U' F L' Rw R2 Fw D' Uw Fw F D' F2 Rw2 U2 R' F D2 Fw F2 Rw2 D2 B F'

*5x5x5 Blindfolded
1. *R' Bw U' L Fw2 Uw2 Lw' R2 Fw D B2 Lw' F Uw2 Bw2 Fw' F U' L U R' D' Uw2 F' D2 B2 R' Bw F2 Dw2 Rw' Bw2 R2 Bw' Uw F2 U2 Fw2 Dw2 Lw' R2 B' Bw' Dw2 U' B2 L2 B' Bw F2 Lw Bw Fw F' L2 Lw' R2 Uw B Rw
*2. *B Lw2 Rw2 F Lw2 R' Dw Uw' R2 Uw2 F Lw2 Rw2 Bw F D F D Lw2 B Fw' Dw' Fw' L' Dw Uw2 B2 Fw2 F2 D2 Rw U Fw' Rw2 Uw U2 F2 Lw B D' Rw' D2 Dw Rw R' U' Rw2 Uw Bw L2 B' D2 Lw2 B2 Fw' F2 L Lw' B' U2
*3. *Fw2 F' Dw2 Rw D2 Dw2 U F' Rw' R B2 Fw' D' B Fw U2 L2 Uw2 Rw Fw2 R' F' Rw2 R' U L F2 Rw2 Dw Rw Fw' L' R2 U' Rw2 Uw' U2 B' Bw' Fw Lw' Bw U' Bw L' Dw2 U' F2 Uw' L' Dw' B Rw' D' U L' R' D U' R2

*6x6x6 Blindfolded
1. *2L2 R' 2D' 2U2 3R2 U 3F R2 2F' R 2B2 L' 2L' 2R2 R' 3U' 2B' U' 2B F2 2L2 3R' 3U U2 B2 2U' F U 2B2 2F 3U' 2F' 2R2 R B' 2R2 U' 2F2 R2 U' F' D 3F' 3U U2 L2 U' B2 2L 2D' B' 2U 2L2 3R2 3F2 3R2 R 3U' 2B2 2F2 F2 2D 2F2 2L 2R' B 2B2 F 2D 2U2

*7x7x7 Blindfolded
1. *L 2U' 3F2 L R' 3F2 2F' L' 3F2 D' 2D 3D' U2 2B 2F' 3U' U2 3F2 3L' D 3F' 2L' 3L' 2F2 L' 2D' 2U2 U2 2R' B2 3B F2 D2 U B2 F' 2R' 2D 2U2 2L 3R 2F' F 3L2 2R 2B 3F' 2D2 2U' U 2F' U2 2L2 R' D' 3L2 2R 2D' 2L' R' 2U 2L2 2U 3B L2 2B' 2L2 3B' 3L2 2B' L2 U 3F L' 3U 2B2 3B 2F 2L' B2 3R' B2 3B2 3F 2R2 R2 D2 2L D' L' 2D' 2F2 F 3U' L' 2R2 U L 2R2 R'

*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded
1. *U2 R U L2 B' U' L' B R D2 U B2 L' U B R L B' U R2 Fw' Uw
*2. *U D' B' U2 D L F2 B D2 L' R' U2 D2 R U B L' F' B L D Fw Uw'
*3. *B R' B D2 B2 F2 R' L' D' L U2 L2 U' L' F L2 B2 F' D2 Fw' Uw2
*4. *F' U2 B F' U B U' B2 D L F2 D' U' B' L F2 L' F R2 L' Fw' Uw2
*5. *U2 F' D2 U2 R' U2 L D2 R2 U L2 F R D R' U2 B' F2 R' L' Uw2
*6. *L' R B U' B' D2 U L2 R U R L U' L' B2 F U B2 R2 B Rw'
*7. *D F2 D' U' R2 D R' B' F R L U' B2 L R F2 B2 L2 D2 Fw'
*8. *L F D2 F L' U' R L2 U' R' L U' L F' D R2 D F' B L2 Fw' Uw2
*9. *R' F' D B' F L' D' B' L' B2 U2 R2 B2 F L' F D L2 R Fw' Uw
*10. *L B D R' B2 L' F B' U' D' B' R2 L B2 R2 L' U' L' D2 Fw' Uw'
*11. *D' B' R' U' B2 L2 R F R2 D L2 F' R2 U' D' R D2 R' U L2 F Rw Uw'
*12. *F R U F' D2 B' F2 D B' U F' R B' F R2 U' L D R' L' Fw Uw'
*13. *U D R2 U D F U2 R' F L' R D2 R2 F U2 B2 D2 R' B' U' Fw Uw2
*14. *B' R D' L2 D2 L U' F' U F2 D2 R' B R' D2 R' F' U' D R Fw' Uw'
*15. *F' D2 F2 R U' D' R' F L' B' R2 B' R2 B2 F2 D2 F' U2 F2 Rw2 Uw2
*16. *F B2 R F' B' D R' U L D L2 U' D L2 B' D2 R F2 L' Fw' Uw2
*17. *U2 D' R2 L' F L F2 R2 L2 U B' F' R D' R L B2 U2 B2 L Fw' Uw
*18. *F L' B2 F2 L B F2 L D2 L2 U' B' D2 R2 D2 R2 L D' F2 D' R Fw Uw2
*19. *D2 L' B' U B U2 L R' B' F2 U F L2 D2 L2 U' D2 B U' D' Rw Uw'
*20. *D' F D2 B F' U' R2 B D U F' L' R D R2 B2 D F' B
*21. *L' F' R2 B L' U B' D L2 F B R' U2 L2 B2 U' R B' F' R D Rw' Uw'
*22. *U' R D2 L' B R2 L' B D' U' B2 U' D2 F B U R F' D' U Rw' Uw'
*23. *L D2 L' B F2 R2 D' L' U R' U' B L' B R B' F' U2 D2 R2 D' Rw2 Uw
*24. *U R' D2 U2 R' F2 B' U' R' F' L' U2 F2 L' B2 U' B D L' D' Fw Uw2
*25. *B L' D F2 R' B' U' F2 D2 B' D2 B2 F' D2 L2 F R2 B2 F' L2 U Rw2 Uw2
*26. *F U' L' D' U2 B' F' R2 B' F' D B' R' L2 D2 L' D2 F2 R2 F2 R Fw Uw
*27. *R' L' B2 D2 R D2 U' B U B F' L' U2 B2 F' R' U' D2 R B2 U2 Rw' Uw
*28. *L' U' D2 R' F B2 D' B U F2 L2 F2 D2 U F' L D U L' F' U' Fw' Uw2
*29. *L2 B2 L F2 U F B L' R2 F' R D2 L2 R D2 R' B2 F' L2 F' Rw Uw2
*30. *L' F2 D2 B L R U F B D F D L2 F2 B R2 U R' F Rw' Uw2
*31. *U' R D' L' R2 U B2 F R D U' F' D F' D' F U B2 L' R Fw Uw2
*32. *B U2 R' D' L2 F D F2 B2 D' F B L D F2 U' D2 R F' B' U2 Fw' Uw
*33. *U' L2 B' D2 B' F2 R2 F U' D2 L R U' D2 R' D' U2 L2 U2 R Fw Uw
*34. *U2 D' R2 L' F L' U' B2 D' F R L U2 D R F2 R2 D' R2 B2 Rw Uw
*35. *U R2 B' F2 D2 L R2 B' R2 B2 U L' R U2 F B2 R' B2 U2 F2 D2 Rw' Uw
*36. *B U D' L2 F R2 F2 D R2 L2 D2 F L' D L R2 F B2 L' U2 R
*37. *B' F R2 D' U2 R' B2 D R' U2 D B' L' B L2 B2 L2 B2 F2 U Fw' Uw2
*38. *F' D2 R B' U R2 D F U R' L U' D B D R2 F' L2 F2 Rw2 Uw'
*39. *L2 D U' L2 F' B U' B' L' B L2 B' D' F R2 B F R2 L' Fw' Uw
*40. *D R B2 L' F2 U2 F2 L D2 F2 R L B2 L F2 B' U2 L2 R' Fw Uw'
*41. *L2 R2 B2 F2 U L' B U2 R L B2 D' R D F' D B' R' F R' B2 Rw' Uw2
*42. *L D2 F' U' L2 U' L' D B U' R2 F2 D F R2 B' U2 B' F U2 Rw2 Uw'
*43. *R2 L F D2 B L D2 L2 D' R U' B' U2 D2 F2 D2 R2 L U Rw2 Uw'
*44. *R2 F' B L2 R F D2 B' U' R D R2 U B2 D F2 B U' F2 U R2 Fw' Uw2
*45. *L' R2 U F B' L2 B2 D R' F' B' R L' B U R2 D' F2 U2 R Fw' Uw
*46. *R B' F' U2 F2 U2 F2 B2 R2 U2 F' L B' D' U B L' U2 B Rw' Uw
*47. *F' B2 R B2 D' F' B2 D2 R F R2 B2 F' R2 B2 U R2 F' U F Rw2 Uw'
*48. *R D2 R' F R2 D2 U F' L2 R' B2 R2 B D R' D' U L' U' Rw Uw'
*49. *L' B' F D B U' F' D B2 R F L F2 B' R2 U R' B D2 Rw2 Uw2
*50. *R' D2 F2 D' B' F2 L F' U B U2 R2 F2 B' R2 B2 F2 D2 R Fw' Uw'
*51. *R F2 B2 U' R2 D2 L R2 U2 B R2 B F D L R F' R' L U' L2 Fw Uw2
*52. *B' F' R2 L B' U' R' L B' U2 B' D B2 U' R2 U L' D2 F2 U' B' Rw Uw2
*53. *U2 B' R D2 B2 D L2 D2 B L B R' U2 F B2 U2 B L D' Fw Uw2
*54. *R B2 F' D2 F' D' L' B2 U' L R2 F' U2 B' U D2 F' B U' L Fw' Uw
*55. *B L' B2 D U' B' R' U F2 L2 B L' D U R' L U2 F' B U' B' Rw' Uw
*56. *B D' R' D R' L' B2 U' F2 U B D2 R' F B' L2 D U F' Rw' Uw2
*57. *R' B' U D B' F2 D R U2 R B R2 F2 B' D F' D2 L R2
*58. *R' D' U2 F' L2 F B2 L2 U L' D' B2 U D L' B D U' F2 R' Fw Uw2
*59. *F2 D R2 F' B U' L' R2 F' U' F L' B' L B F' L' B U2 D' Fw'
*60. *L R2 B' F2 U2 D' L2 R2 D' B2 D R U2 F2 B2 L F2 L2 F2 B2 L' Uw2

*3x3x3 One Handed
1. *L' F D B' U L' U' L U2 R' F R2 L2 F2 L2 U2 B2 D2 F R2 B'
*2. *D2 U2 L2 B R2 B F2 U2 B F2 L2 U' B2 R' D U2 L2 B' F L F'
*3. *F' B U F2 R2 D F' U R U B2 U' L2 B2 L2 F2 U2 B2 U'
*4. *B2 D2 L' F2 L2 U2 F2 D2 L D2 U' F' R2 D' U B D' F2 L2 F' L'
*5. *D F2 R2 U R2 D U L2 F2 U' B2 L' B' F' L B2 R B' U' B' F

*3x3x3 With Feet
1. *R D2 R' U' B' L D' F' D2 R' F2 U2 B L2 D2 R2 U2 B' L2 F' L2
*2. *R2 U2 R' D2 R' B2 D2 R D2 F2 L U' R2 B' U F' D F2 L' F
*3. *U2 R' D2 B D' F2 D' F' U' L' F' L2 B' D2 B R2 F' R2 D2 R2 B
*4. *F' U2 L' F2 U B L' U' L' F2 R2 D2 B L2 B' R2 D2 F2 B D2
*5. *R F' R' U' B R' U B2 U2 R B2 R' D2 R' F2 R B2 L2

*3x3x3 Match the scramble
1. *F2 D2 L2 D' B2 D2 B2 L2 U' B2 L2 B' L D2 R' B2 F' R' U' B U
*2. *R F' R2 L U D L2 B' D2 L' U' L2 D' R2 D L2 F2 U' D2 L2 B2
*3. *L2 U2 F B' R' U D B2 R' F' L' D2 B2 R2 U2 L' B2 R' F2 L' D2
*4. *F2 D2 F D' B2 R U B' D' F2 D2 R2 B' L2 F' R2 L2 B' D2 B
*5. *L2 R2 B' L2 D2 F2 R2 F L2 F' L2 U' F2 R D2 F' R2 B R' D' U2

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves
1. *R' U' F D2 B2 L' F2 U2 L' R2 D2 R B2 F U F L' D' L' U' R' U2 R' U' F

*2+3+4 Relay
2. *U2 R' F U' F' U2 F U2
*3. *F2 L2 U' F2 U2 R2 F2 L2 U2 L2 D F L U L2 R2 U B2 R F' U'
*4. *U' Fw F2 D L' R' U R' B Rw' R2 U2 L2 Rw2 Uw2 B2 Rw Uw' U' L2 R2 B2 Fw F' L2 Rw2 F2 Rw D' F U' B' F2 L Rw R' F Uw' U2 Fw2

*2+3+4+5 Relay
2. *R2 U F' U2 R U2 R' U F' U2
*3. *B2 R D2 R' D2 R2 F2 R B2 L B' U' F R F2 L' U' B R' U'
*4. *L2 Uw' Fw' Rw2 R' Uw B Fw' F' Uw U Fw2 Uw B Fw' Uw R' Uw' Fw L' F2 L' D2 L' Uw2 L' B' Fw' F' L D U Fw Uw2 B2 L' D' Uw2 L R
*5. *D2 Dw' B' D' Dw' Uw' L2 D' Lw Rw2 R' D U' L' Dw' Lw2 U2 R Bw' Uw' R2 Dw' U2 Lw2 Bw2 R2 Bw' Lw2 Rw' D Fw' U' Bw2 Lw' U' B L Rw2 R2 B' L' Rw' D' Bw' Fw L2 R Dw' Lw' Dw2 Lw2 R2 B2 Bw2 Fw U F' Rw' Bw2 Lw'

*2+3+4+5+6 Relay
2. *R U F' U2 F' U2 F2
*3. *D2 U2 F' U2 B2 R2 U2 L2 U2 R2 F' L U L' F2 L D' B D2 F' U
*4. *B D U2 R D L2 R' D F2 Rw' B D2 B' Fw2 Uw2 F D2 B' Fw L2 R' Fw' L2 Rw U2 R B2 D' Rw' R Fw2 F2 Uw R' Uw' U2 Rw U' L Uw
*5. *B2 D2 L' Lw Rw2 U' Bw' Rw D Dw F Lw D Dw Uw2 Lw' Fw L Rw Bw' Fw F' Dw Fw2 Rw' B2 Bw2 L Rw2 R' U F R2 Dw R' Uw R Fw' F2 Uw2 Lw' Fw D Lw D2 B' Bw L Lw Rw' B2 L2 F' Dw Lw R' Bw2 Dw2 R2 Dw'
*6. *D B F L' 2L 2R R 2B' 3F2 2D' U 3R2 2F2 2U 2R' R 3F2 3R' 2F2 U2 2B' D2 2U' 3F L2 3R 2U2 3R2 2U' R2 B' 3F' 2F' D' 2B' 2L 2R B U' B 2F 2L' D' 2U2 3F2 2F U' L2 2L 2R2 2F' U2 2L 3R2 D' F' U' 2R 3U' 2L R' 2U B2 3F D' 2F F L2 2R2 D2

*2+3+4+5+6+7 Relay
2. *F' U2 R U2 R F U R'
*3. *B2 R2 D' U2 B2 L2 B2 L2 D2 U' L B2 D' B R' D B' D2 F' R2
*4. *D' L R2 D' Uw2 U2 B2 F D2 Rw R2 Fw' R2 Fw' R F2 U F Uw2 U' F Uw' Fw Uw2 B2 Uw Rw' U2 Fw2 F' R' B Fw' R' Fw F Uw2 R F2 R
*5. *Bw L2 Fw Lw R F2 R' Dw' L Rw R2 Uw U Bw' Fw' D2 Rw D Dw' U Fw2 Lw' Uw' Bw Fw2 R2 B2 L Rw2 Uw' Bw F' Rw2 D U' Bw Lw D B Bw Fw' Dw Bw Rw Dw' F Lw2 B Bw2 L Lw B' Bw2 Dw' L' Fw' Dw2 Bw2 Fw Lw2
*6. *L' B2 F D' R 2U' 2B' 3F 2F' 2U2 3R 2R' 2D2 B 2B2 F2 U' 2B2 R 3F' F' U B' L' 2R' 3F D' 2U' F 2D2 2U 3F2 2R B2 2B F2 2L U2 2R D' 2D2 2U L2 3U' B2 2L2 D2 U' B' 3F' 2L 3U' U2 B2 2F L2 2L2 U 3F D2 B' L' B' L 3R' R 2U2 2B2 U 2F
*7. *2L' 3L2 3R' 3D2 3U 2U 2R F 2U2 2B' 3F2 3L 3D' F 2D L 3F 2D' 3U2 U2 3B 3F D' 2U 3L 2B2 3F 2D2 3D2 B 3B 3D 2U 2R 2F2 D' 2D2 3D2 L 3L' 3U' 3L R' 2B2 D' 2D' 3R' 2U' 2R 3U2 3R B' 3B2 2F2 3R2 D' 3D' 3U 3F2 3R 2D' 3R2 2D' F2 3D U 2B 3B2 3U' U2 L 3R R' 3B2 3F' 3U2 3B' 2R2 2B2 3F2 2F2 2U F 2D R 3D2 L R2 B2 3F 3L2 2R2 3U U L2 3R' 2D2 2B' 3F2 2F

*Clock
1. *UR5- DR4- DL5+ UL3+ U4- R0+ D6+ L5+ ALL0+ y2 U5- R0+ D2- L3- ALL5+ DR DL UL
*2. *UR6+ DR2- DL4- UL0+ U0+ R0+ D4- L1- ALL3+ y2 U2+ R3- D1- L6+ ALL1- UR DR DL
*3. *UR3+ DR3- DL3- UL2+ U0+ R1+ D5+ L4+ ALL3- y2 U3- R4+ D3- L3+ ALL1+ DL UL
*4. *UR3- DR1+ DL6+ UL2+ U3- R5- D2- L5- ALL3- y2 U6+ R3+ D4- L3+ ALL3+ DR
*5. *UR3+ DR5- DL6+ UL4- U2+ R4+ D1+ L5- ALL6+ y2 U2+ R2- D4+ L1- ALL1+ DL

*MegaMinx
1. *R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
*2. *R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
*3. *R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
*4. *R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
*5. *R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U

*PyraMinx
1. *U L R' L B R U' l' r' b'
*2. *R B' L B' R' L B R' l' r' b u'
*3. *U R B' U R L' U' R l' u'
*4. *U' L' R B L' R L B' l r' b
*5. *L B U' R' L R L' R l b' u'

*Square-1
1. *(-2, 3) / (5, 2) / (6, 0) / (-3, 0) / (3, 0) / (-2, 4) / (-4, 0) / (-3, 0) / (-2, 5) / (0, 2) / (-1, 0) / (0, -4) / (0, -3)
*2. *(0, -1) / (4, 1) / (-1, -4) / (-2, 1) / (6, 0) / (-3, 0) / (0, -3) / (-4, -1) / (1, -2) / (0, -3) / (-1, 0) / (0, -3) / (-2, -1) / (0, 2) / (-3, 4) / (-4, 0) / (0, 3)
*3. *(4, 0) / (2, -1) / (-2, 1) / (3, 3) / (-1, 2) / (-5, 4) / (6, 0) / (3, 0) / (5, 0) / (-3, 0) / (-2, -1) / (4, -3) / (0, -2)
*4. *(1, 0) / (3, 0) / (0, 3) / (-1, -4) / (3, 3) / (1, 4) / (-3, 0) / (-1, 2) / (0, -2) / (-3, 0) / (-2, -1) / (2, 0) / (2, 0) / (-2, 0)
*5. *(1, 0) / (-3, 0) / (3, 0) / (5, -1) / (0, -3) / (3, 0) / (0, -3) / (-5, 1) / (2, -3) / (-3, -3) / (0, 1) / (-2, 0) / (0, 2) / (-4, 0)

*Skewb (note that these are replacement scrambles - they have been changed from the ones originally posted last night - if you have already competed and can do so, please compete again using these instead)
1. *B L U R L U B' U' L' B R' 
*2. *R B R' B' R' L' B' R' U' B L 
*3. *R B R' L' R' U B L B' R B' 
*4. *L R B' U' R L' R B R U L' 
*5. *B L' B L U' R L' U R B U' 

*KiloMinx
1. * R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U x2
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U x2
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U x2
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U
*2. * R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U x2
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U x2
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U x2
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
*3. * R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U x2
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U x2
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U x2
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
*4. * R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U' x2
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U' x2
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U' x2
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
*5. * R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U' x2
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U x2
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U' x2
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'

*Mini Guildford
2. *F R' F R' F U' R' F2
*3. *D2 R2 B2 F R2 B' R2 U2 B' L2 B2 R' F R D2 L' U' B R' D' B'
*4. *F2 D U' Rw' Uw' U' L R Fw2 F' Rw' U L' Rw' R D' Uw2 Rw2 Uw2 U2 L R U2 Rw D2 U Fw F2 R2 D U' F2 D U2 F Uw2 R B2 Uw U
*5. *D L' Lw Fw F2 Lw2 Uw2 U2 B Bw Fw F Lw' B Bw2 Fw2 Uw L' Rw' B2 Fw' Lw2 D' Uw Fw F2 D Dw' U2 F2 D2 Bw2 Fw Dw' Fw' D2 U2 Lw' R2 Fw2 F' U Lw D' Lw2 Rw' R2 D2 R Fw' F2 Dw2 Bw2 Fw' R U F Dw U' R2
*OH. *B' L2 F2 R2 D2 L2 F2 D2 F U2 B D R U L' U F2 U2 L F D
*Clock. *UR4+ DR4- DL1- UL3+ U3- R6+ D4+ L1+ ALL2- y2 U5+ R4- D4+ L6+ ALL1- DL UL
*Mega. *R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
*Pyra. *L B U' L' R L' B' U' l' u'
*Square-1. *(1, 0) / (2, -1) / (4, 1) / (-4, -1) / (-3, 6) / (-2, 1) / (6, 0) / (3, 0) / (2, -3) / (3, 3) / (-5, 0) / (4, 0) / (-4, -2) /
*Skewb. *B' R' U B R B' L R U' B' U'


----------



## cubeshepherd (Nov 6, 2018)

3x3 - 14.30, 11.55, 14.50, (14.94), (9.57) = 13.45 
At least it is better then my last results : )


----------



## AidanNoogie (Nov 6, 2018)

@Mike Hughey Skewb scramble 4...


----------



## Mike Hughey (Nov 6, 2018)

Wow, thank you for pointing that out. I'm very sorry about that. I have never looked at the scrambling code since I took over the competition (other than to make changes for FMC to add the prefix and suffix to the scrambles); clearly the scramble code is not compliant with WCA regulations.

I'm not sure what the best way to go forward with this is. It seems like the right thing to do would be to would be to replace the scramble set with a new one that is compliant, and then I burn the midnight oil to make sure we have a good scrambler starting next week. But there is the matter of 30 people who have already competed with the current set of scrambles...


----------



## Mike Hughey (Nov 6, 2018)

Here are some alternate TNoodle-generated scrambles for Skewb for this week. Let's try to use these from here on in. I have removed the previous results that were using the old scrambles.

The website has now been updated to use these new scrambles.

1. B L U R L U B' U' L' B R'
2. R B R' B' R' L' B' R' U' B L
3. R B R' L' R' U B L B' R B'
4. L R B' U' R L' R B R U L'
5. B L' B L U' R L' U R B U'


----------



## ichcubegerne (Nov 6, 2018)

I participated in Skewb on the manual entry with the new scrambles. I hope that the result will be kept when you update the website


----------



## Mike Hughey (Nov 6, 2018)

Yes, I will keep those results. Since I was able to wipe out the scrambles on the website for now, I think I can trust that the old scrambles will not be used, so I intend to count all results from here on in this week.


----------



## Nikhil Soares (Nov 6, 2018)

Hi, I just wanted to bring something to your notice. There is a person named Kpower31. He has competed in 2x2, 3, 4, 5, and 6x6 and has entered false sub 1 timings in each of those events. Please take action against this. This is also his first weekly competition.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Nov 6, 2018)

Thank you for bringing this to my attention; I will remove his results. In the future, if you see results like this, please simply PM me and/or MatsBergsten; we can take care of improper results quietly that way.

As for the skewb scrambles, Mats has put the new ones in place on the website, and all should be good to go for skewb now; please feel free to compete in the event now. And sorry about the bad scrambles. I will try to get a new scrambler in place before next week's competition.


----------



## Lux (Nov 6, 2018)

5x5: (2:47.47), 2:50.02, 2:53.32, 2:53.94, (3:12.82)
Ao5: 2:52.43


----------



## MathNoobz (Nov 7, 2018)

3x3 - (21.79+), 20.25, (15.92), 16.50, 16.41
3x3 ao5 - 17.72

3x3 OH - 45.28, (43.16), 47.80, (55.77), 49.05
3x3 OH ao5 - 47.37


----------



## Nikhil Soares (Nov 10, 2018)

Mike Hughey said:


> Thank you for bringing this to my attention; I will remove his results. In the future, if you see results like this, please simply PM me and/or MatsBergsten; we can take care of improper results quietly that way.
> 
> As for the skewb scrambles, Mats has put the new ones in place on the website, and all should be good to go for skewb now; please feel free to compete in the event now. And sorry about the bad scrambles. I will try to get a new scrambler in place before next week's competition.


Thank you. I’ll do the same now onwards.


----------



## pjk (Nov 11, 2018)

*3x3:* 13.21, 13.39, 12.06, (14.47), (9.20)
Avg: 12.89

*4x4:* 55.28, 54.66, 1:03.63, (51.40), (1:05.39)
Avg: 57.86


----------



## Petri Krzywacki (Nov 12, 2018)

2x2x2- (10.71), (5.61), 8.87, 7.70, 8.79 = 8.45

3x3x3- 20.01, (25.16), (18.64), 21.51, 19.25 = 20.26

4x4x4- (1:31.39), 1:26.88, (1:13.26), 1:18.94, 1:23.34 = 1:23.06

5x5x5- 3:28.10, (3:35.75), 3:31.40, 3:06.88, (3:02.42) = 3:22.12

6x6x6- (6:11.61), (6:53.84), 6:32.02, 6:41.61, 6:34.75 = 6:36.13

7x7x7- (12:07.30), 11:19.76, 11:44.13, (11:04.58), 11:20.85 = 11:28.25

3x3x3 One Handed- 53.23, 1:04.86, (45.12), (1:09.61), 51.61 = 56.57

2+3+4 Relay- 2:07.02

2+3+4+5 Relay- 5:36.09

2+3+4+5+6 Relay- 13:27.82

2+3+4+5+6+7 Relay- 23:05.21

MegaMinx- (2:37.45), (3:19.34), 2:41.15, 2:55.07, 2:51.30 = 2:49.17

PyraMinx- 22.82, (26.68), (15.10), 18.13, 25.16 = 22.03

KiloMinx- (1:38.43), 1:43.78, (1:46.67), 1:42.30, 1:46.06 = 1:44.05


----------



## MatsBergsten (Nov 13, 2018)

Results week 45: congrats to ichcubegern, OriginalUsername and Nikhil Soares!

*2x2x2*(134)

 1.76 asacuber
 1.94 OriginalUsername
 2.00 frosty_cuber
 2.13 TheDubDubJr
 2.15 gavinz
 2.18 JakubDrobny
 2.40 lejitcuber
 2.48 DhruvA
 2.49 ExultantCarn
 2.56 David ep
 2.56 cuberkid10
 2.72 Jscuber
 2.89 Kylegadj
 2.89 jancsi02
 2.91 Andrew_Rizo
 3.00 verdito
 3.01 [email protected]
 3.14 MichaelNielsen
 3.16 tanmay.negi1
 3.18 oskarinn
 3.22 asiahyoo1997
 3.23 aaron paskow
 3.26 ukulelekid
 3.27 Magdamini
 3.35 JMHCubed
 3.37 NathanaelCubes
 3.40 G2013
 3.41 ichcubegern
 3.42 2017LAMB06
 3.51 AidanNoogie
 3.54 MrKuba600
 3.56 Zeke Mackay
 3.58 DGCubes
 3.60 mihnea3000
 3.62 leudcfa
 3.71 JoXCuber
 3.74 speedcuber71
 3.76 Mcuber5
 3.79 Luke Garrett
 3.79 Zach Clark
 3.80 tJardigradHe
 3.81 2016LAIL01
 3.83 DumplingMaster
 3.84 Allagos
 3.87 Sixstringcal
 3.93 49shadows
 3.95 BradenTheMagician
 3.96 carson holder
 4.04 buzzteam4
 4.04 MCuber
 4.06 T1_M0
 4.08 Josh5271
 4.09 Shadowjockey
 4.09 EdubCubez
 4.10 NoProblemCubing
 4.12 TipsterTrickster
 4.16 sigalig
 4.19 Toothcraver55
 4.20 Turkey vld
 4.25 Trig0n
 4.29 Ontricus
 4.34 BandedCubing101
 4.35 [email protected]
 4.35 ARandomCuber
 4.36 The Blockhead
 4.37 rubik2005
 4.38 tigermaxi
 4.44 Ghost Cuber
 4.44 OJ Cubing
 4.44 João Vinicius
 4.46 CubicCubes
 4.47 Nikhil Soares
 4.49 topppits
 4.50 Neb
 4.53 2018JAIN01
 4.57 obelisk477
 4.64 MattP98
 4.71 swankfukinc
 4.82 abunickabhi
 4.83 begiuli65
 4.88 InlandEmpireCuber
 4.88 Fred Lang
 4.89 Keenan Johnson
 4.93 nms777
 4.93 Thrasher989
 4.95 Dylan Swarts
 4.98 GC1998
 5.04 Brayden Adams
 5.06 colegemuth
 5.08 qwer13
 5.29 Alpha cuber
 5.39 Manatee 10235
 5.46 vilkkuti25
 5.47 Axel Lönnstedt
 5.47 Bogdan
 5.50 Matt Hudon
 5.58 mrjames113083
 5.60 Sub1Hour
 5.61 D1zzy
 5.70 James Behrle
 5.71 Schmizee
 5.75 Awesomesaucer
 5.83 X cuber
 5.86 Little Sunrise
 5.90 miasponseller
 5.92 MegaminxMan
 5.97 robjohn741
 5.99 speedcube.insta
 6.03 TheNoobCuber
 6.03 Jmuncuber
 6.04 CuberCuber
 6.18 Moreno van Rooijen
 6.36 Glomnipotent
 6.49 SpartanSailor
 6.50 julio974
 6.55 MeshuggahX
 6.55 Cold cuber
 6.60 Ian Pang
 6.72 Lewis
 6.53 revAldoabedram
 6.96 bennettstouder
 7.24 Worm 09624
 7.34 dschieses
 7.36 Bubbagrub
 7.57 dnguyen2204
 7.93 Jaycubes
 8.01 V.Kochergin
 8.45 Petri Krzywacki
 8.82 Mike Hughey
 8.89 SuperCheese
 9.25 UnknownCanvas
 11.17 Jacck
 11.67 PingPongCuber
 12.91 MatsBergsten
*3x3x3*(170)

 7.62 lejitcuber
 7.85 Luke Garrett
 8.00 asiahyoo1997
 9.01 speedcuber71
 9.11 G2013
 9.17 OriginalUsername
 9.27 Zach Clark
 9.33 asacuber
 9.48 jancsi02
 9.49 miasponseller
 9.50 mihnea3000
 9.58 Jscuber
 9.59 thecubingwizard
 9.62 Ethan Horspool
 9.66 cuberkid10
 9.89 AidanNoogie
 9.89 David ep
 10.02 [email protected]
 10.19 tJardigradHe
 10.23 Zeke Mackay
 10.32 aaron paskow
 10.33 TheDubDubJr
 10.33 Andrew_Rizo
 10.40 ichcubegern
 10.45 tolgakantarci
 10.46 turtwig
 10.49 Kylegadj
 10.56 boroc226han
 10.56 Shadowjockey
 10.57 Manatee 10235
 10.65 JakubDrobny
 10.67 carson holder
 10.67 Nikhil Soares
 10.79 Magdamini
 10.81 Allagos
 11.01 DGCubes
 11.02 E-Cuber
 11.07 MCuber
 11.11 JoXCuber
 11.12 leudcfa
 11.16 ExultantCarn
 11.25 DhruvA
 11.26 BandedCubing101
 11.28 2017LAMB06
 11.29 2016LAIL01
 11.36 Keenan Johnson
 11.40 obelisk477
 11.40 ARandomCuber
 11.52 Ontricus
 11.53 DumplingMaster
 11.56 MrKuba600
 11.59 Kerry_Creech
 11.66 gavinz
 11.73 NathanaelCubes
 11.80 Mcuber5
 11.88 Agguzi
 12.01 Glomnipotent
 12.05 Josh5271
 12.29 Zac04attack
 12.29 MichaelNielsen
 12.46 abunickabhi
 12.54 verdito
 12.61 BradenTheMagician
 12.67 MattP98
 12.89 pjk
 12.99 NoProblemCubing
 13.15 Neb
 13.18 oskarinn
 13.20 Abhi
 13.30 Keroma12
 13.38 EdubCubez
 13.39 MegaminxMan
 13.40 [email protected]
 13.42 Sixstringcal
 13.44 MartinN13
 13.45 cubeshepherd
 13.48 sigalig
 13.51 Mark Boyanowski
 13.54 Little Sunrise
 13.72 buzzteam4
 13.85 speedcube.insta
 13.85 Rubiksdude4144
 14.03 Fred Lang
 14.26 Toothcraver55
 14.29 Ian Pang
 14.30 tigermaxi
 14.40 T1_M0
 14.55 João Vinicius
 14.68 frosty_cuber
 14.69 OJ Cubing
 14.69 Turkey vld
 14.72 swankfukinc
 14.78 Axel Lönnstedt
 14.85 InlandEmpireCuber
 14.92 CornerCutter
 14.93 begiuli65
 14.93 h2f
 15.00 Dylan Swarts
 15.04 Bogdan
 15.19 ican97
 15.25 topppits
 15.50 whatshisbucket
 15.56 mrjames113083
 15.57 d4m1no
 15.59 kji269
 15.62 20luky3
 15.68 CubicCubes
 15.73 elimescube
 15.76 xyzzy
 15.76 Jami Viljanen
 16.11 colegemuth
 16.29 ErdeN
 16.35 bennettstouder
 16.39 audiophile121
 16.79 Awesomesaucer
 16.89 MeshuggahX
 16.92 Ghost Cuber
 16.97 Moreno van Rooijen
 17.01 The Blockhead
 17.02 Alpha cuber
 17.04 Kris Gonnella
 17.15 Matt Hudon
 17.31 TigaJun
 17.72 MathNoobz
 17.75 revAldoabedram
 17.78 D1zzy
 17.82 2018JAIN01
 18.17 Schmizee
 18.66 xbrandationx
 18.80 TheNoobCuber
 18.81 vilkkuti25
 18.84 V.Kochergin
 19.09 qwer13
 19.21 robjohn741
 19.33 Thrasher989
 19.49 X cuber
 19.69 Aadil- ali
 20.17 julio974
 20.20 Jmuncuber
 20.23 nms777
 20.26 Petri Krzywacki
 21.20 rubik2005
 21.36 dnguyen2204
 21.41 Sub1Hour
 21.63 SpartanSailor
 21.86 Mike Hughey
 22.31 [email protected]
 22.32 CuberCuber
 22.35 GC1998
 22.48 Bubbagrub
 22.91 kilwap147
 23.35 Worm 09624
 23.57 Cold cuber
 23.70 tanmay.negi1
 23.72 ricey
 23.77 SuperCheese
 25.73 Lewis
 26.17 Brayden Adams
 26.28 SANI
 27.06 CraZZ CFOP
 27.60 PingPongCuber
 27.94 dschieses
 28.09 UnknownCanvas
 31.28 Foreright
 31.52 nihadahd
 33.45 Jacck
 34.00 Jkcuber6
 36.79 MatsBergsten
 37.87 Doofnoofer
 46.58 Jaycubes
*4x4x4*(103)

 22.81 tanmay.negi1
 30.86 asiahyoo1997
 31.50 cuberkid10
 33.21 lejitcuber
 33.57 Ethan Horspool
 34.33 ichcubegern
 34.95 jancsi02
 38.41 MrKuba600
 38.49 OriginalUsername
 39.52 Jscuber
 39.77 G2013
 41.37 Magdamini
 42.02 JoXCuber
 42.32 tJardigradHe
 42.91 MCuber
 43.87 Shadowjockey
 44.79 Nikhil Soares
 45.10 MichaelNielsen
 45.85 DhruvA
 46.02 Zeke Mackay
 46.31 BradenTheMagician
 46.42 DGCubes
 46.55 Manatee 10235
 46.89 Mcuber5
 47.54 gavinz
 48.03 2016LAIL01
 48.14 Keenan Johnson
 48.17 miasponseller
 48.39 abunickabhi
 49.47 Luke Garrett
 49.59 sigalig
 50.02 leudcfa
 50.13 João Vinicius
 51.34 MattP98
 51.70 Glomnipotent
 51.89 Sixstringcal
 52.03 colegemuth
 53.18 begiuli65
 53.52 MegaminxMan
 53.52 Ontricus
 53.80 Neb
 54.12 buzzteam4
 55.35 mrjames113083
 55.69 ARandomCuber
 55.90 verdito
 55.91 The Blockhead
 56.58 aaron paskow
 56.70 Turkey vld
 57.86 pjk
 58.18 xyzzy
 58.88 swankfukinc
 58.98 Dylan Swarts
 59.58 obelisk477
 59.62 [email protected]
 1:00.50 Little Sunrise
 1:00.79 T1_M0
 1:00.84 EdubCubez
 1:01.90 epride17
 1:02.08 Agguzi
 1:02.19 Fred Lang
 1:02.64 kji269
 1:02.92 20luky3
 1:03.03 topppits
 1:04.31 Toothcraver55
 1:05.47 Matt Hudon
 1:06.18 CubicCubes
 1:06.27 MeshuggahX
 1:06.77 Axel Lönnstedt
 1:07.39 NathanaelCubes
 1:08.48 speedcube.insta
 1:11.15 InlandEmpireCuber
 1:11.49 audiophile121
 1:11.76 Bogdan
 1:12.35 GC1998
 1:14.11 revAldoabedram
 1:14.31 whatshisbucket
 1:14.67 qwer13
 1:16.13 hotufos
 1:16.33 bennettstouder
 1:18.22 Alpha cuber
 1:19.26 kilwap147
 1:20.03 Mike Hughey
 1:21.51 SpartanSailor
 1:22.62 Bubbagrub
 1:23.05 Petri Krzywacki
 1:30.27 robjohn741
 1:31.27 X cuber
 1:32.24 Jmuncuber
 1:35.17 V.Kochergin
 1:38.48 Schmizee
 1:41.04 [email protected]
 1:41.48 nms777
 1:45.64 SuperCheese
 1:46.13 UnknownCanvas
 1:47.77 Sub1Hour
 1:49.34 Lewis
 1:51.55 dschieses
 1:53.83 PingPongCuber
 1:55.66 julio974
 1:57.37 Jacck
 2:09.36 MatsBergsten
 2:16.66 2018JAIN01
 2:37.34 Doofnoofer
*5x5x5*(72)

 49.77 asiahyoo1997
 1:02.38 cuberkid10
 1:05.11 uesyuu
 1:07.48 Jscuber
 1:07.50 ichcubegern
 1:09.26 jancsi02
 1:12.81 Shadowjockey
 1:13.93 AidanNoogie
 1:15.36 JoXCuber
 1:18.88 OriginalUsername
 1:20.29 MrKuba600
 1:21.65 Nikhil Soares
 1:23.67 Sixstringcal
 1:24.06 DGCubes
 1:29.48 abunickabhi
 1:29.92 tJardigradHe
 1:31.48 Glomnipotent
 1:32.58 sigalig
 1:33.02 colegemuth
 1:33.50 João Vinicius
 1:33.68 leudcfa
 1:33.70 MCuber
 1:33.72 Mcuber5
 1:34.49 Keenan Johnson
 1:35.89 Zeke Mackay
 1:38.39 MichaelNielsen
 1:38.97 The Blockhead
 1:38.99 Manatee 10235
 1:39.01 d4m1no
 1:39.48 James Behrle
 1:41.34 begiuli65
 1:43.10 MegaminxMan
 1:45.76 T1_M0
 1:46.95 mrjames113083
 1:50.38 ARandomCuber
 1:51.55 MattP98
 1:52.80 Dylan Swarts
 1:52.90 aaron paskow
 1:53.23 swankfukinc
 1:53.66 Bogdan
 1:53.68 obelisk477
 1:55.91 2016LAIL01
 1:59.02 gavinz
 2:03.55 buzzteam4
 2:04.40 NathanaelCubes
 2:05.38 Turkey vld
 2:08.80 MeshuggahX
 2:09.46 Fred Lang
 2:12.58 Luke Garrett
 2:14.55 topppits
 2:15.31 miasponseller
 2:19.89 Ontricus
 2:21.57 Sub1Hour
 2:24.60 Mike Hughey
 2:27.79 Lewis
 2:28.10 whatshisbucket
 2:29.96 Toothcraver55
 2:35.98 20luky3
 2:38.76 SpartanSailor
 2:46.05 Alpha cuber
 2:50.66 CubicCubes
 2:52.43 Lux
 3:05.95 Jacck
 3:17.44 TheNoobCuber
 3:20.72 UnknownCanvas
 3:22.13 Petri Krzywacki
 3:32.40 SuperCheese
 3:43.28 nms777
 3:47.15 MatsBergsten
 3:48.80 dschieses
 3:51.23 Jmuncuber
 DNF bennettstouder
*6x6x6*(39)

 1:36.79 asiahyoo1997
 1:56.26 ichcubegern
 2:11.11 Shadowjockey
 2:16.98 jancsi02
 2:30.29 Keroma12
 2:40.93 DGCubes
 2:44.41 MrKuba600
 2:45.42 xyzzy
 2:47.43 JoXCuber
 2:48.88 sigalig
 2:52.03 João Vinicius
 2:52.14 OriginalUsername
 2:56.12 abunickabhi
 2:59.14 Nikhil Soares
 2:59.49 colegemuth
 3:03.21 MCuber
 3:07.83 leudcfa
 3:11.99 begiuli65
 3:15.54 tJardigradHe
 3:16.05 mrjames113083
 3:16.07 MegaminxMan
 3:22.88 gavinz
 3:28.58 The Blockhead
 3:29.91 Mcuber5
 3:29.95 epride17
 3:33.28 MattP98
 3:36.88 swankfukinc
 3:39.01 Dylan Swarts
 3:46.17 T1_M0
 4:19.89 Mike Hughey
 4:21.19 ARandomCuber
 4:56.49 Sub1Hour
 5:08.82 Jacck
 5:33.46 SpartanSailor
 6:14.74 Toothcraver55
 6:36.13 Petri Krzywacki
 7:10.86 Bubbagrub
 DNF cuberkid10
 DNF MatsBergsten
*7x7x7*(26)

 2:33.26 asiahyoo1997
 2:50.67 ichcubegern
 3:11.08 Shadowjockey
 3:55.74 Keroma12
 3:58.71 colegemuth
 4:08.21 JoXCuber
 4:14.32 Sixstringcal
 4:18.75 DGCubes
 4:18.78 OriginalUsername
 4:31.20 Nikhil Soares
 4:44.42 leudcfa
 4:50.36 The Blockhead
 5:02.11 Keenan Johnson
 5:12.51 gavinz
 5:20.10 swankfukinc
 5:31.11 abunickabhi
 5:40.32 miasponseller
 6:03.13 T1_M0
 6:21.35 Dylan Swarts
 6:30.67 Mike Hughey
 7:12.21 Jacck
 7:41.93 Sub1Hour
 8:30.61 Alpha cuber
 9:10.26 SpartanSailor
 11:28.25 Petri Krzywacki
 DNF MatsBergsten
*2x2x2 blindfolded*(54)

 3.50 asacuber
 3.51 gavinz
 3.78 MichaelNielsen
 4.23 David ep
 4.62 Magdamini
 4.82 JoXCuber
 5.88 ExultantCarn
 6.29 JakubDrobny
 6.72 OriginalUsername
 7.10 NathanaelCubes
 7.18 MartinN13
 7.42 cuberkid10
 8.18 nms777
 8.40 [email protected]
 9.74 Mcuber5
 10.28 ichcubegern
 10.35 Allagos
 10.76 begiuli65
 13.23 Luke Garrett
 13.25 Zach Clark
 13.40 G2013
 13.57 Ontricus
 13.84 T1_M0
 14.95 abunickabhi
 15.06 asiahyoo1997
 15.14 CuberCuber
 16.08 tJardigradHe
 16.77 Andrew_Rizo
 17.93 sigalig
 18.01 ukulelekid
 19.32 bennettstouder
 19.43 Mike Hughey
 26.00 Deri Nata Wijaya
 26.93 MattP98
 27.25 buzzteam4
 27.58 Jmuncuber
 27.59 MatsBergsten
 29.20 InlandEmpireCuber
 32.46 Nikhil Soares
 32.77 Glomnipotent
 39.91 Sixstringcal
 41.24 Jacck
 43.56 SpartanSailor
 48.33 Alpha cuber
 49.24 whatshisbucket
 54.88 qwer13
 59.73 MCuber
 1:01.22 robjohn741
 1:09.81 Bogdan
 1:12.28 PingPongCuber
 1:12.62 The Blockhead
 1:24.12 mihnea3000
 1:32.29 swankfukinc
 DNF Fred Lang
*3x3x3 blindfolded*(43)

 24.23 Andrew_Rizo
 24.51 sigalig
 25.27 abunickabhi
 31.53 ican97
 36.24 T1_M0
 42.12 verdito
 51.12 speedcuber71
 1:02.89 Deri Nata Wijaya
 1:07.99 Mcuber5
 1:08.16 BandedCubing101
 1:11.25 Keroma12
 1:11.40 revAldoabedram
 1:13.85 kji269
 1:16.74 Mike Hughey
 1:21.39 BradenTheMagician
 1:25.41 topppits
 1:29.60 Glomnipotent
 1:30.26 leudcfa
 1:31.88 2016LAIL01
 1:33.82 Nikhil Soares
 1:34.52 MatsBergsten
 1:49.96 MattP98
 1:57.04 qwer13
 2:16.38 elimescube
 2:18.64 JakubDrobny
 2:20.82 Jacck
 2:37.13 SpartanSailor
 2:39.73 NathanaelCubes
 2:50.39 mihnea3000
 2:50.81 JoXCuber
 3:08.37 Bogdan
 3:31.25 Magdamini
 4:23.23 The Blockhead
 4:53.94 Jmuncuber
 4:56.68 CubicCubes
 5:08.24 Alpha cuber
 7:01.48 swankfukinc
 8:21.78 InlandEmpireCuber
 DNF ichcubegern
 DNF David ep
 DNF G2013
 DNF dnguyen2204
 DNF dschieses
*4x4x4 blindfolded*(13)

 1:54.08 sigalig
 2:50.03 abunickabhi
 4:24.02 T1_M0
 5:58.09 Mike Hughey
 6:51.35 MatsBergsten
 7:34.89 Deri Nata Wijaya
 8:26.12 Jacck
 8:45.14 verdito
 17:03.56 topppits
 DNF elimescube
 DNF MattP98
 DNF Keroma12
 DNF Alpha cuber
*5x5x5 blindfolded*(7)

 4:22.02 sigalig
 12:50.73 MatsBergsten
 18:28.79 Mike Hughey
 19:47.67 Jacck
 DNF abunickabhi
 DNF T1_M0
 DNF G2013
*6x6x6 blindfolded*(4)

 24:38.58 Mike Hughey
 35:33.43 Jacck
 DNF abunickabhi
 DNF MatsBergsten
*7x7x7 blindfolded*(4)

 53:26.20 MatsBergsten
 DNF abunickabhi
 DNF Mike Hughey
 DNF Jacck
*3x3x3 multiple blindfolded*(11)

 38/46 59:13 sigalig
 16/16 56:27 Mike Hughey
 14/17 56:51 Deri Nata Wijaya
 11/17 39:34 T1_M0
 3/3 2:35 abunickabhi
 3/3 9:03 verdito
 12/21 55:58 Keroma12
 2/2 1:18 Andrew_Rizo
 2/4 17:10 Jacck
 1/3 28:49 Alpha cuber
 0/2 20:00 revAldoabedram
*3x3x3 one-handed*(110)

 13.99 asacuber
 14.42 asiahyoo1997
 15.27 Luke Garrett
 15.93 lejitcuber
 16.10 Jscuber
 16.46 OriginalUsername
 16.55 cuberkid10
 16.95 ichcubegern
 17.20 Shadowjockey
 17.33 turtwig
 17.45 Kylegadj
 17.66 jancsi02
 17.70 AidanNoogie
 17.76 NathanaelCubes
 17.86 Magdamini
 18.00 Josh5271
 18.37 ARandomCuber
 18.48 Zeke Mackay
 18.74 MCuber
 18.88 WombatWarrior17
 19.44 mihnea3000
 19.49 2016LAIL01
 19.96 BradenTheMagician
 20.64 DGCubes
 20.78 Nikhil Soares
 20.95 tJardigradHe
 21.12 speedcuber71
 21.18 Mcuber5
 21.21 frosty_cuber
 21.32 abunickabhi
 21.33 JoXCuber
 21.40 Kerry_Creech
 21.40 oskarinn
 21.46 Ontricus
 21.48 verdito
 21.71 Agguzi
 21.90 Sixstringcal
 22.04 MrKuba600
 22.22 JakubDrobny
 23.00 G2013
 23.07 ExultantCarn
 23.13 aaron paskow
 23.15 Glomnipotent
 23.24 João Vinicius
 24.47 gavinz
 24.63 sigalig
 24.94 MegaminxMan
 25.07 qwer13
 25.34 MattP98
 25.36 MeshuggahX
 25.60 xyzzy
 25.63 speedcube.insta
 25.95 Manatee 10235
 26.63 mrjames113083
 26.70 begiuli65
 26.83 E-Cuber
 27.33 Allagos
 27.58 MichaelNielsen
 27.64 [email protected]
 27.69 NoProblemCubing
 27.83 obelisk477
 28.16 T1_M0
 28.72 2018JAIN01
 28.91 CubicCubes
 28.99 EdubCubez
 29.13 d4m1no
 29.36 Turkey vld
 29.45 Neb
 29.62 Keenan Johnson
 29.87 swankfukinc
 30.03 Moreno van Rooijen
 30.30 [email protected]
 30.72 Axel Lönnstedt
 30.88 Jami Viljanen
 31.05 Abhi
 31.59 TheNoobCuber
 31.93 nms777
 32.79 Bogdan
 33.65 Little Sunrise
 34.43 Alpha cuber
 35.79 revAldoabedram
 36.03 Dylan Swarts
 36.55 Fred Lang
 37.00 InlandEmpireCuber
 37.54 V.Kochergin
 40.11 kilwap147
 40.40 TigaJun
 40.51 miasponseller
 41.90 Mike Hughey
 42.61 Schmizee
 43.68 X cuber
 44.07 Sub1Hour
 46.04 julio974
 47.35 bennettstouder
 47.38 MathNoobz
 48.38 Bubbagrub
 49.00 carson holder
 49.60 SuperCheese
 51.53 [email protected]
 52.60 UnknownCanvas
 55.62 CraZZ CFOP
 56.57 Petri Krzywacki
 58.99 Ian Pang
 1:02.46 SpartanSailor
 1:05.08 Jmuncuber
 1:05.73 Jacck
 1:05.84 CuberCuber
 1:29.58 nihadahd
 2:04.73 PingPongCuber
 DNF MartinN13
*3x3x3 With feet*(14)

 47.44 JoXCuber
 48.20 Luke Garrett
 51.12 OriginalUsername
 55.51 tJardigradHe
 1:06.86 Nikhil Soares
 1:16.16 T1_M0
 1:31.04 Alpha cuber
 1:40.49 ARandomCuber
 1:44.23 ichcubegern
 1:57.66 Mike Hughey
 2:13.13 abunickabhi
 2:43.57 V.Kochergin
 3:34.73 Jacck
 4:16.35 Sub1Hour
*3x3x3 Match the scramble*(20)

 34.35 ichcubegern
 42.11 abunickabhi
 45.32 Nikhil Soares
 46.34 T1_M0
 52.66 speedcuber71
 58.43 asiahyoo1997
 1:01.90 JoXCuber
 1:03.95 InlandEmpireCuber
 1:05.40 tJardigradHe
 1:06.65 The Blockhead
 1:11.68 swankfukinc
 1:13.18 Mike Hughey
 1:13.59 Bogdan
 1:43.37 Jacck
 1:45.17 whatshisbucket
 2:57.74 bennettstouder
 DNF MatsBergsten
 DNF Fred Lang
 DNF Jmuncuber
 DNF MCuber
*3x3x3 Fewest moves*(16)

 27 h2f
 28 ComputerGuy365
 28 Bubbagrub
 30 T1_M0
 32 Jacck
 33 Bogdan
 34 verdito
 34 Turkey vld
 35 sigalig
 38 asacuber
 39 abunickabhi
 46 Mike Hughey
 47 MCuber
 49 Schmizee
 52 [email protected]
 DNF EdubCubez
*2-3-4 Relay*(63)

 38.84 asiahyoo1997
 43.65 cuberkid10
 54.93 Magdamini
 57.10 JoXCuber
 58.40 OriginalUsername
 59.08 DGCubes
 59.47 ichcubegern
 1:02.06 Nikhil Soares
 1:02.41 Glomnipotent
 1:02.61 Shadowjockey
 1:03.21 tJardigradHe
 1:05.43 Manatee 10235
 1:05.68 MegaminxMan
 1:06.17 João Vinicius
 1:06.61 abunickabhi
 1:07.54 sigalig
 1:07.55 Mcuber5
 1:07.92 gavinz
 1:08.70 MCuber
 1:10.85 aaron paskow
 1:11.77 MattP98
 1:11.87 Josh5271
 1:11.91 miasponseller
 1:14.58 [email protected]
 1:16.50 mrjames113083
 1:17.13 T1_M0
 1:17.93 Ontricus
 1:18.65 The Blockhead
 1:18.75 begiuli65
 1:19.12 Keenan Johnson
 1:20.01 Fred Lang
 1:20.42 CubicCubes
 1:22.98 Neb
 1:23.67 swankfukinc
 1:24.19 bennettstouder
 1:24.51 Turkey vld
 1:25.15 EdubCubez
 1:26.29 Little Sunrise
 1:26.82 InlandEmpireCuber
 1:27.67 NathanaelCubes
 1:27.71 Axel Lönnstedt
 1:28.48 Bogdan
 1:29.05 Allagos
 1:33.16 Toothcraver55
 1:34.14 speedcube.insta
 1:34.37 JMHCubed
 1:37.71 ARandomCuber
 1:37.81 MeshuggahX
 1:43.31 whatshisbucket
 1:44.31 SpartanSailor
 1:52.45 V.Kochergin
 1:55.53 julio974
 2:00.87 Mike Hughey
 2:07.02 Petri Krzywacki
 2:07.67 Alpha cuber
 2:09.27 Jmuncuber
 2:24.12 Schmizee
 2:25.98 Cold cuber
 2:32.25 Lewis
 2:38.35 Jacck
 2:39.45 SuperCheese
 3:27.76 PingPongCuber
 3:27.82 MatsBergsten
*2-3-4-5 Relay*(40)

 1:47.72 cuberkid10
 1:48.06 asiahyoo1997
 1:52.33 ichcubegern
 2:12.78 Nikhil Soares
 2:13.38 DGCubes
 2:13.84 Shadowjockey
 2:17.01 OriginalUsername
 2:22.72 MCuber
 2:26.13 tJardigradHe
 2:26.65 sigalig
 2:38.64 João Vinicius
 2:47.45 begiuli65
 2:54.09 Manatee 10235
 2:55.37 MegaminxMan
 2:59.85 abunickabhi
 2:59.97 ARandomCuber
 3:04.68 The Blockhead
 3:05.08 Glomnipotent
 3:07.90 aaron paskow
 3:09.70 T1_M0
 3:17.25 gavinz
 3:21.50 swankfukinc
 3:23.71 mrjames113083
 3:30.65 Bogdan
 3:31.08 bennettstouder
 3:49.56 whatshisbucket
 3:51.86 Little Sunrise
 3:55.83 Fred Lang
 4:02.05 Toothcraver55
 4:02.17 MeshuggahX
 4:09.67 26doober
 4:13.36 Alpha cuber
 4:22.51 Mike Hughey
 4:37.87 SpartanSailor
 5:36.09 Petri Krzywacki
 5:41.64 Jmuncuber
 5:45.54 Jacck
 6:28.94 MatsBergsten
 6:31.70 dnguyen2204
 DNF JoXCuber
*2-3-4-5-6 Relay*(19)

 3:34.08 asiahyoo1997
 4:11.50 ichcubegern
 4:23.69 Shadowjockey
 5:04.52 Nikhil Soares
 5:15.17 JoXCuber
 5:19.35 OriginalUsername
 5:40.14 abunickabhi
 5:57.76 tJardigradHe
 6:19.60 Glomnipotent
 6:21.30 The Blockhead
 6:42.68 MegaminxMan
 7:09.37 gavinz
 7:19.00 T1_M0
 7:27.73 swankfukinc
 7:43.87 ARandomCuber
 8:28.13 Mike Hughey
 9:02.73 26doober
 12:02.82 Jacck
 13:27.82 Petri Krzywacki
*2-3-4-5-6-7 Relay*(18)

 5:59.28 asiahyoo1997
 6:59.59 ichcubegern
 9:44.67 OriginalUsername
 9:46.47 Ethan Horspool
 10:05.00 JoXCuber
 10:15.98 Nikhil Soares
 11:20.31 leudcfa
 11:38.75 abunickabhi
 11:52.02 gavinz
 12:27.54 The Blockhead
 12:43.53 swankfukinc
 13:19.50 T1_M0
 13:41.18 Glomnipotent
 13:52.13 ARandomCuber
 14:25.34 Mike Hughey
 18:07.50 Jacck
 18:46.03 26doober
 23:05.21 Petri Krzywacki
*Clock*(36)

 6.34 MartinN13
 7.12 ARandomCuber
 7.58 clockonetrick
 8.22 MattP98
 8.28 TipsterTrickster
 9.06 buzzteam4
 10.41 Luke Garrett
 10.99 OJ Cubing
 11.01 T1_M0
 11.45 MCuber
 11.85 Keenan Johnson
 12.11 Magdamini
 12.54 lejitcuber
 13.72 OriginalUsername
 13.77 Bubbagrub
 14.68 InlandEmpireCuber
 14.93 ichcubegern
 15.20 RyuKagamine
 15.33 Matt Hudon
 15.56 Nikhil Soares
 15.60 Ghost Cuber
 17.55 Fred Lang
 17.64 NoProblemCubing
 18.25 Sixstringcal
 18.28 João Vinicius
 18.58 gavinz
 18.70 tJardigradHe
 18.89 Mike Hughey
 20.21 swankfukinc
 24.16 Jacck
 28.77 topppits
 32.35 julio974
 42.84 Sub1Hour
 DNF Kerry_Creech
 DNF DGCubes
 DNF Turkey vld
*Megaminx*(51)

 46.98 Nikhil Soares
 49.27 AidanNoogie
 53.13 Magdamini
 54.12 asiahyoo1997
 57.91 miasponseller
 1:02.15 MegaminxMan
 1:05.86 DGCubes
 1:13.57 ichcubegern
 1:14.43 JoXCuber
 1:15.34 MCuber
 1:18.87 MrKuba600
 1:22.62 OriginalUsername
 1:23.53 2016LAIL01
 1:27.49 gavinz
 1:27.55 begiuli65
 1:30.30 Turkey vld
 1:31.67 MichaelNielsen
 1:32.44 ARandomCuber
 1:33.20 [email protected]
 1:36.60 Mcuber5
 1:38.30 TheNoobCuber
 1:38.53 Sixstringcal
 1:39.21 xyzzy
 1:40.06 colegemuth
 1:40.44 Keenan Johnson
 1:40.88 Fred Lang
 1:41.02 BradenTheMagician
 1:41.27 abunickabhi
 1:42.79 Ontricus
 1:46.76 obelisk477
 1:47.91 swankfukinc
 1:48.76 T1_M0
 1:55.68 Glomnipotent
 1:58.82 epride17
 2:01.95 Axel Lönnstedt
 2:02.13 NathanaelCubes
 2:07.37 mrjames113083
 2:16.03 V.Kochergin
 2:16.28 Lewis
 2:26.82 Alpha cuber
 2:27.64 Mike Hughey
 2:37.87 20luky3
 2:42.19 Matt Hudon
 2:45.64 [email protected]
 2:49.17 Petri Krzywacki
 2:49.66 Sub1Hour
 3:04.74 Manatee 10235
 3:09.19 julio974
 3:14.18 X cuber
 3:20.55 Jacck
 4:05.37 Jmuncuber
*Pyraminx*(102)

 2.72 JakubDrobny
 2.74 tJardigradHe
 2.81 DGCubes
 2.90 Ghost Cuber
 3.06 aaron paskow
 3.10 MrKuba600
 3.18 Pyra42
 3.21 Ontricus
 3.36 lejitcuber
 3.38 CornerCutter
 3.42 Magdamini
 3.44 Abhi
 3.48 E-Cuber
 3.49 asacuber
 3.67 MichaelNielsen
 3.74 NoProblemCubing
 3.89 MartinN13
 4.06 T1_M0
 4.06 mihnea3000
 4.14 frosty_cuber
 4.17 2016LAIL01
 4.20 UnknownCanvas
 4.28 DhruvA
 4.57 Kerry_Creech
 4.61 EdubCubez
 4.63 BradenTheMagician
 4.67 Nikhil Soares
 4.72 oliviervlcube
 4.87 JoXCuber
 5.00 Turkey vld
 5.08 João Vinicius
 5.18 [email protected]
 5.31 qwer13
 5.33 cuberkid10
 5.43 Shadowjockey
 5.50 MCuber
 5.68 asiahyoo1997
 5.73 ichcubegern
 5.74 bennettstouder
 5.82 Zeke Mackay
 5.83 begiuli65
 5.96 Luke Garrett
 5.97 NathanaelCubes
 6.00 turtwig
 6.07 jancsi02
 6.11 Zac04attack
 6.29 Keenan Johnson
 6.41 OriginalUsername
 6.41 Neb
 6.48 Mcuber5
 6.67 whatshisbucket
 6.70 Jami Viljanen
 6.85 AidanNoogie
 6.90 [email protected]
 6.98 2017LAMB06
 6.99 leudcfa
 7.03 carson holder
 7.07 MegaminxMan
 7.10 Alpha cuber
 7.16 X cuber
 7.30 mrjames113083
 7.32 InlandEmpireCuber
 7.35 Toothcraver55
 7.62 oskarinn
 7.65 ARandomCuber
 7.71 MattP98
 7.86 Manatee 10235
 7.94 ExultantCarn
 8.37 sigalig
 8.47 Lewis
 8.88 julio974
 9.00 TheNoobCuber
 9.10 swankfukinc
 9.11 Fred Lang
 9.16 Axel Lönnstedt
 9.59 Sub1Hour
 9.76 Brayden Adams
 9.80 Allagos
 9.93 Zach Clark
 10.74 Glomnipotent
 10.80 Sixstringcal
 10.87 Bogdan
 10.98 Dylan Swarts
 11.35 nms777
 11.45 V.Kochergin
 11.49 vilkkuti25
 11.53 miasponseller
 11.88 2018JAIN01
 12.18 CubicCubes
 12.29 SuperCheese
 12.45 Jmuncuber
 12.52 dschieses
 12.58 PingPongCuber
 13.00 Mike Hughey
 13.36 topppits
 13.73 Cold cuber
 13.77 Little Sunrise
 14.01 Schmizee
 14.13 Jacck
 15.48 Ian Pang
 22.04 Petri Krzywacki
 23.87 Worm 09624
*Square-1*(68)

 8.15 Sixstringcal
 9.48 Zac04attack
 9.88 speedcuber71
 10.24 lejitcuber
 10.83 Kylegadj
 11.19 David ep
 11.49 cuberkid10
 11.89 Shadowjockey
 12.48 AidanNoogie
 13.39 uesyuu
 13.67 Andrew_Rizo
 13.74 MichaelNielsen
 13.98 JoXCuber
 14.06 Zach Clark
 14.64 ichcubegern
 16.34 BradenTheMagician
 17.11 TipsterTrickster
 17.19 Josh5271
 17.23 sigalig
 17.93 DGCubes
 18.18 Nikhil Soares
 19.12 leudcfa
 19.25 Luke Garrett
 19.80 Turkey vld
 20.74 Magdamini
 20.91 [email protected]
 21.53 oskarinn
 21.75 tJardigradHe
 21.84 2017LAMB06
 22.06 MattP98
 22.34 mihnea3000
 22.45 BandedCubing101
 23.00 MrKuba600
 23.57 Keenan Johnson
 24.06 OriginalUsername
 25.06 T1_M0
 25.46 whatshisbucket
 26.39 OJ Cubing
 26.58 MCuber
 27.63 João Vinicius
 30.70 2016LAIL01
 32.89 mrjames113083
 34.21 bennettstouder
 35.89 NathanaelCubes
 40.26 Glomnipotent
 40.93 Fred Lang
 43.31 Sub1Hour
 44.96 begiuli65
 45.30 Little Sunrise
 45.41 Mike Hughey
 46.60 Bubbagrub
 47.37 Bogdan
 48.13 Lewis
 49.43 miasponseller
 51.50 abunickabhi
 51.94 Manatee 10235
 52.61 NoProblemCubing
 56.90 ARandomCuber
 57.02 CubicCubes
 57.17 Schmizee
 58.51 julio974
 1:05.31 Jacck
 1:07.13 audiophile121
 1:09.81 CraZZ CFOP
 1:11.31 PingPongCuber
 1:14.19 Axel Lönnstedt
 1:17.35 swankfukinc
 1:26.61 SuperCheese
*Skewb*(87)

 2.75 lejitcuber
 2.95 frosty_cuber
 3.50 Magdamini
 3.59 asacuber
 3.71 [email protected]
 3.78 MrKuba600
 4.55 EdubCubez
 4.57 aaron paskow
 4.63 tJardigradHe
 4.75 João Vinicius
 4.90 DhruvA
 5.19 tigermaxi
 5.45 Josh5271
 5.45 MattP98
 5.60 MCuber
 5.64 Sixstringcal
 5.73 TipsterTrickster
 5.75 Shadowjockey
 5.79 OriginalUsername
 5.89 Nikhil Soares
 5.89 BradenTheMagician
 6.03 ichcubegern
 6.08 MichaelNielsen
 6.15 2016LAIL01
 6.15 [email protected]
 6.19 Kris Gonnella
 6.25 Zeke Mackay
 6.60 DGCubes
 6.63 cuberkid10
 6.63 Alpha cuber
 6.65 oskarinn
 6.75 Turkey vld
 6.80 AidanNoogie
 6.90 Luke Garrett
 7.34 gavinz
 7.43 mihnea3000
 7.43 leudcfa
 7.58 ricey
 7.82 Jscuber
 7.87 Allagos
 7.90 NathanaelCubes
 8.03 whatshisbucket
 8.15 OJ Cubing
 8.23 Bubbagrub
 8.34 ARandomCuber
 8.40 julio974
 8.68 Ontricus
 8.74 Neb
 8.75 Bogdan
 8.91 jancsi02
 8.95 Keenan Johnson
 9.03 Cold cuber
 9.14 qwer13
 9.23 Sub1Hour
 9.25 Mcuber5
 9.57 T1_M0
 9.58 mrjames113083
 9.88 vilkkuti25
 10.15 bennettstouder
 10.33 Fred Lang
 10.34 miasponseller
 10.39 carson holder
 10.43 asiahyoo1997
 10.48 InlandEmpireCuber
 10.74 V.Kochergin
 10.77 Ghost Cuber
 10.88 topppits
 10.97 Lewis
 11.01 Manatee 10235
 11.51 Schmizee
 11.71 Toothcraver55
 11.87 Dylan Swarts
 12.23 dschieses
 12.51 abunickabhi
 12.71 Jmuncuber
 13.48 JoXCuber
 13.99 Mike Hughey
 14.13 SuperCheese
 14.45 2018JAIN01
 16.06 begiuli65
 17.04 tanmay.negi1
 17.33 Jacck
 17.91 Little Sunrise
 18.76 PingPongCuber
 19.68 [email protected]
 22.25 CuberCuber
 23.69 sigalig
*Kilominx*(21)

 25.08 Nikhil Soares
 30.90 ichcubegern
 31.32 [email protected]
 33.56 OriginalUsername
 33.96 Magdamini
 37.00 colegemuth
 40.50 TheNoobCuber
 42.67 MegaminxMan
 43.05 xyzzy
 44.77 Turkey vld
 45.85 abunickabhi
 49.36 Fred Lang
 55.39 Neb
 56.64 swankfukinc
 57.84 NathanaelCubes
 59.54 mrjames113083
 1:02.78 Mike Hughey
 1:16.28 julio974
 1:24.97 PingPongCuber
 1:44.05 Petri Krzywacki
 7:23.93 Jacck
*Mini Guildford*(17)

 4:41.83 Nikhil Soares
 4:48.37 ichcubegern
 4:52.07 Magdamini
 4:53.90 OriginalUsername
 5:59.90 Mcuber5
 6:14.15 ARandomCuber
 6:30.32 abunickabhi
 6:30.95 T1_M0
 6:37.31 aaron paskow
 6:57.81 swankfukinc
 7:36.82 James Behrle
 7:41.63 Fred Lang
 7:53.15 [email protected]
 9:39.06 Mike Hughey
 9:53.07 vilkkuti25
 11:28.90 Sub1Hour
 13:40.86 Jacck

*Contest results*

 1152 ichcubegern
 1115 OriginalUsername
 1052 Nikhil Soares
 1015 asiahyoo1997
 962 JoXCuber
 935 cuberkid10
 934 Magdamini
 934 tJardigradHe
 918 DGCubes
 894 Shadowjockey
 874 T1_M0
 866 MCuber
 862 abunickabhi
 798 lejitcuber
 780 MrKuba600
 774 sigalig
 751 gavinz
 748 Luke Garrett
 746 Mcuber5
 746 MichaelNielsen
 708 aaron paskow
 706 jancsi02
 693 2016LAIL01
 687 ARandomCuber
 678 João Vinicius
 673 NathanaelCubes
 672 Sixstringcal
 669 MattP98
 669 asacuber
 664 AidanNoogie
 651 BradenTheMagician
 625 leudcfa
 625 Zeke Mackay
 625 [email protected]
 620 Ontricus
 620 Jscuber
 615 Keenan Johnson
 591 begiuli65
 590 Turkey vld
 587 Glomnipotent
 573 mihnea3000
 556 Manatee 10235
 550 MegaminxMan
 533 JakubDrobny
 528 swankfukinc
 511 DhruvA
 509 G2013
 507 miasponseller
 504 mrjames113083
 493 speedcuber71
 490 EdubCubez
 483 Mike Hughey
 478 frosty_cuber
 476 Josh5271
 475 Fred Lang
 474 verdito
 455 [email protected]
 451 oskarinn
 443 Kylegadj
 433 Allagos
 429 Andrew_Rizo
 426 Neb
 425 ExultantCarn
 421 Bogdan
 421 The Blockhead
 415 David ep
 389 Zach Clark
 389 Alpha cuber
 376 InlandEmpireCuber
 366 NoProblemCubing
 360 obelisk477
 351 colegemuth
 348 bennettstouder
 343 Toothcraver55
 340 buzzteam4
 338 qwer13
 332 2017LAMB06
 330 Dylan Swarts
 325 carson holder
 324 whatshisbucket
 324 CubicCubes
 314 turtwig
 303 topppits
 301 Little Sunrise
 300 Jacck
 291 Kerry_Creech
 289 BandedCubing101
 289 Axel Lönnstedt
 288 E-Cuber
 285 TheDubDubJr
 283 Ethan Horspool
 279 MartinN13
 274 Sub1Hour
 273 xyzzy
 269 Ghost Cuber
 265 OJ Cubing
 254 Keroma12
 254 tanmay.negi1
 248 MeshuggahX
 246 Agguzi
 245 Zac04attack
 244 speedcube.insta
 244 TipsterTrickster
 238 Abhi
 236 tigermaxi
 219 nms777
 218 DumplingMaster
 214 julio974
 210 TheNoobCuber
 206 Bubbagrub
 199 Jmuncuber
 197 SpartanSailor
 195 2018JAIN01
 188 MatsBergsten
 187 Schmizee
 186 V.Kochergin
 178 revAldoabedram
 174 CornerCutter
 171 Lewis
 169 X cuber
 169 Matt Hudon
 168 d4m1no
 168 pjk
 161 thecubingwizard
 160 Petri Krzywacki
 158 Jami Viljanen
 155 kji269
 149 tolgakantarci
 148 20luky3
 146 boroc226han
 145 vilkkuti25
 144 ukulelekid
 142 UnknownCanvas
 138 uesyuu
 132 JMHCubed
 125 Ian Pang
 125 Moreno van Rooijen
 122 ican97
 122 Deri Nata Wijaya
 117 Kris Gonnella
 109 GC1998
 106 audiophile121
 105 SuperCheese
 104 robjohn741
 103 rubik2005
 103 h2f
 98 CuberCuber
 98 cubeshepherd
 98 Pyra42
 97 elimescube
 96 Cold cuber
 96 James Behrle
 96 Mark Boyanowski
 95 WombatWarrior17
 94 Awesomesaucer
 93 Brayden Adams
 93 epride17
 92 Rubiksdude4144
 91 49shadows
 91 Thrasher989
 89 [email protected]
 86 D1zzy
 83 dschieses
 79 TigaJun
 79 kilwap147
 78 PingPongCuber
 77 oliviervlcube
 77 Trig0n
 71 ricey
 70 MathNoobz
 62 ErdeN
 56 dnguyen2204
 45 xbrandationx
 40 Worm 09624
 37 Aadil- ali
 37 CraZZ CFOP
 36 clockonetrick
 30 hotufos
 27 26doober
 25 ComputerGuy365
 21 RyuKagamine
 16 nihadahd
 16 Lux
 15 Jaycubes
 15 SANI
 10 Doofnoofer
 10 Foreright
 7 Jkcuber6
[


----------



## asacuber (Nov 13, 2018)

my points lol


----------



## revAldoabedram (Nov 13, 2018)

Multi Blind :


DNF


3x3x3 Blindfolded :


1. DNF


2. 1:16.60


3. 1:11.40


Mean : DNF


Best : 1:11.40


3x3x3 One Handed :


1. 32.08


2. 37.50


3. 37.80


4. 39.76


5. 29.46


Average : 35.79


Best : 29.46


4x4x4 :


1. 1:09.37


2. 1:28.68


3. 1:19.34


4. 1:07.76


5. 1:13.61


Average : 1:14.11


Best : 1:07.76


2x2x2 :


1. 7.05


2. 6.68


3. DNF


4. 6.54


5. 6.26


Average : 6.76


Best : 6.26


3x3x3 :


1. 17.59


2. 17.78


3. 23.18


4. 17.87


5. 15.98


Average : 17.75


Best : 15.98


----------



## MatsBergsten (Nov 13, 2018)

asacuber said:


> my points lol


Winning three events or 666 or what, something wrong in calculations?


----------



## MatsBergsten (Nov 13, 2018)

Finally for this week the cubicle gift card lottery: 188 competitors.
The winning number is 140! And that means this weeks winner is *Kris Gonella!*
Congratulations!!


----------



## asacuber (Nov 15, 2018)

MatsBergsten said:


> Winning three events or 666 or what, something wrong in calculations?


666


----------

